# Fun video and tutorials of my illusion costume!



## dragonalee (Oct 12, 2010)

I made my dream costume last year!

What do you think?

I made tutorials as well if you want to make this awesome costume!

Subscribe to my channel and you will see the other tutorials!


----------



## dragonalee (Oct 12, 2010)

*Fun video of my illusion costume!*


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This is bodacious


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great Job.


----------



## dragonalee (Oct 12, 2010)

Hairazor said:


> This is bodacious


Thank you!


----------



## dragonalee (Oct 12, 2010)

stick said:


> Great Job.


Thanks!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking costume


----------



## dragonalee (Oct 12, 2010)

theundeadofnight said:


> Too funny . Great illusion . Gonna be a fun Halloween for you .


Thanks!


----------



## dragonalee (Oct 12, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> Great looking costume


Thank you! It took some time, but was worth it!


----------



## dragonalee (Oct 12, 2010)

*Here are the actual tutorials for the clown and victim illusion costume!*














Thanks for looking!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## dragonalee (Oct 12, 2010)

JustJimAZ said:


> Thanks for sharing that!


You're welcome!


----------

